
Why I Tweetstorm Instead of Blog - ohjeez
https://medium.com/@sarahmei/why-i-tweetstorm-instead-of-blog-dd77621596d9
======
ColinWright
I used to do this, and sometimes still do, but I've started to play with
Mastodon. With a colleague I've created our own instance, and we're starting
to get our community to realise it's there. Still cross-posting to Twitter,
but now just _so_ disappointed that Twitter has broken almost exactly the best
thing I used.

I'm also experimenting with other conversation systems, ones that encourage
the "tweet storm" idea, and then let people create branching discussions.
Here's an example of the sort of thing I'm looking at:

[http://www.solipsys.co.uk/Chitter/BadMathsNotation.html](http://www.solipsys.co.uk/Chitter/BadMathsNotation.html)

Or this:

[http://www.solipsys.co.uk/Chitter/CollectiveNoteTaking.png](http://www.solipsys.co.uk/Chitter/CollectiveNoteTaking.png)

These are extracted from (old format) Twitter, but I'm experimenting with this
being the actual interface.

